# Phone Prices dropping.....



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Purchase of cell phones has dropped with COVID-19. Already seeing price drops on the Samsung Galaxy S20 models at various outlets. The S10 price has dropped at the Microsoft Store and some others. Microsoft Store had a great deal on the Note 10 last week, should have picked it up for the wife. Was $500 off! Think I'm holding out for more discounts or perhaps for Samsung to toss something extra in on top of the price cuts. Like some buds.

I picked up a S10+ few weeks ago with their $300 headphones tossed in. With how phone demand has basically gone dead, we can probably expect more discounts and deals coming up!

MS has the Galaxy S10 at $599 and S10+ at $699. 

Amazon also now has the Galaxy S10 with their AKG headphones, same deal I got.

S9 for $450.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Purchase of cell phones has dropped with COVID-19. Already seeing price drops on the Samsung Galaxy S20 models at various outlets. The S10 price has dropped at the Microsoft Store and some others. Microsoft Store had a great deal on the Note 10 last week, should have picked it up for the wife. Was $500 off! Think I'm holding out for more discounts or perhaps for Samsung to toss something extra in on top of the price cuts. Like some buds.
> 
> I picked up a S10+ few weeks ago with their $300 headphones tossed in. With how phone demand has basically gone dead, we can probably expect more discounts and deals coming up!
> 
> ...


how many toilet paper rolls can you get for an S10+?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Apparently a fork lift is worth 1,500 rolls...... soooo..... snapped this pick Saturday I think it was....


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

jkNKG1w1Mvk[/MEDIA]]


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> how many toilet paper rolls can you get for an S10+?


1


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Just checked... no discounts on the iPhone... I could trade in my X for a new 11 and save $350 but that means the phone is still like $649! No thanks. I don't need a new phone.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Preorder totals and first week sales matter the most. After that, it's free game on price/deal vs google/lg/moto etc


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Just checked... no discounts on the iPhone... I could trade in my X for a new 11 and save $350 but that means the phone is still like $649! No thanks. I don't need a new phone.


iPhones never go on sale
Unless a new one comes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Apparently a fork lift is worth 1,500 rolls...... soooo..... snapped this pick Saturday I think it was....
> 
> View attachment 436501


if it can hold the sign up all day
The Hydraullics are good.
I'll offer him 750 rolls.
2 ply !

Is it gas, diesel, natural gas or electric ?


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Just wait a few months. Inflation will be so high that all you’ll have to do is trade in your old phone and you’ll be able to get a new one within price range


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BadYota said:


> Just wait a few months. Inflation will be so high that all you'll have to do is trade in your old phone and you'll be able to get a new one within price range


Lol, my IQ dropped 5 points from just reading this. If inflation goes up and increases used phones' prices then it will also increase the price of new phones.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Purchase of cell phones has dropped with COVID-19. Already seeing price drops on the Samsung Galaxy S20 models at various outlets. The S10 price has dropped at the Microsoft Store and some others. Microsoft Store had a great deal on the Note 10 last week, should have picked it up for the wife. Was $500 off! Think I'm holding out for more discounts or perhaps for Samsung to toss something extra in on top of the price cuts. Like some buds.
> 
> I picked up a S10+ few weeks ago with their $300 headphones tossed in. With how phone demand has basically gone dead, we can probably expect more discounts and deals coming up!
> 
> ...


High end phones are overpriced to begin with.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Purchase of cell phones has dropped with COVID-19. Already seeing price drops on the Samsung Galaxy S20 models at various outlets. The S10 price has dropped at the Microsoft Store and some others. Microsoft Store had a great deal on the Note 10 last week, should have picked it up for the wife. Was $500 off! Think I'm holding out for more discounts or perhaps for Samsung to toss something extra in on top of the price cuts. Like some buds.
> 
> I picked up a S10+ few weeks ago with their $300 headphones tossed in. With how phone demand has basically gone dead, we can probably expect more discounts and deals coming up!
> 
> ...


u can't eat ur phone and ur phone can't protect you. Okay you can chuck it at someone :roflmao: but it not going to do a lot of damage to them. a lot of people are smarter with their money in the time of crisis vs "Needing a new phone" that is pre corona thinking... now it time to think how to survive in this crisis this year and a fancy phone isn't going to do that.

don't waste anymore $$$ a lot of deals will be in place that are similar if not better after the crisis start to look better because the companies will be looking to get rid of old inventory as new come out.


----------

